# Anyone from North Carolina? :)



## xxkrysta (Dec 26, 2013)

I was browsing the forums and after realizing I could put my location in I got to thinking (and usually that's super dangerous :lol But I was curious as to how many of you are from North Carolina? It'd be fun to know how many hedgie-homes that I'm near.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm from NC


----------



## xxkrysta (Dec 26, 2013)

Ah cool! I should have guessed by the signature :lol:. I've actually thought about ordering one of your wheels and as soon as I save up for one I'm definitely going to. On the bright side, it probably won't take long to get here! haha.


----------



## HappinessInQuills (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm from NC! I also have a Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel, I just ordered it recently! I have no hedgie yet, but the wheel works like a dream, definitely a great buy!


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

I bought my hedgehog a Carolina wheel for Christmas and she loves it. Plus it's easy to clean. 

I lived in Charlotte, NC years ago for a few months with my job at the time.


----------



## usi2004 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm in NC! From the Greenville area


----------

